# Newest mice



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok so had them a couple of weeks now so a bit late 

Thank you to elsamarie who i got the lovely lads off, 2 himi satin boys and a siamese satin boy (who i still need to get pics of!)

Heres the 2 himi's anyway, not very good pics as they wouldn't stay still, they have both settled in with their girls now 

The little simese has also settled in with his girls, hes growing really well and showing his colours, will get pics up soon i promise!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice mice.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats on those adds! I've always wanted Himi/Siam mice!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

look like a yummy chunky pair of lads


----------

